# MTB: West Hartford Reservoir, CT - 6/22/08



## powhunter (Jun 16, 2008)

Just realized my killington trip is a week from sunday.....any ideas for riding sunday??  Id like to do the top ridge at meriden but we couldnt start till 10. The ride would end @ 1230  Also wouldnt mind hitting tyler mill in Wallingford...suggestions???

steve


----------



## Greg (Jun 16, 2008)

Midday at Hubbard is not going to work for me. Might be able to swing a late afternoon ride like around 3 or 4 pm, but that gate closes then, no? Hoping to check out Nassahegan on Thursday. That might be an option.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 16, 2008)

I am up for anything as long as it is early. 

What about the W. Hartford Res?


----------



## powhunter (Jun 17, 2008)

Jonny can only do early too...so we are down for anything....w hartford res sounds good do you know the area tim??

steve


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 17, 2008)

powhunter said:


> Jonny can only do early too...so we are down for anything....w hartford res sounds good do you know the area tim??
> 
> steve



i use to know the place really well, but it has been years since I have ridden there. I am sure that Brian and I could figure out a good ride.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 17, 2008)

I won't be able to make Sunday unless its pretty early.  I have to be in Torrington by noon.


----------



## Greg (Jun 17, 2008)

I suspect a late afternoon ride will work better for me this weekend. I might just hit up Nass or Nepaug.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 17, 2008)

Greg said:


> I suspect a late afternoon ride will work better for me this weekend. I might just hit up Nass or Nepaug.



I think we need to decide on what time we can all ride beofre where.

I prefer early in the morning so i have the rest of the day for things around the house


Tim


----------



## Greg (Jun 17, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I think we need to decide on what time we can all ride beofre where.
> 
> I prefer early in the morning so i have the rest of the day for things around the house
> 
> ...



Go for the morning slot, man. Certainly don't plan rides around my schedule. If morning's best for most of you guys, go for it. I suspect most of the time, mornings will be best for me too; just not this Sunday as of right now.


----------



## powhunter (Jun 18, 2008)

I can go anytime on sunday....hopefully my derailer will be here by then....then tim or brian can put it on for me and I can crash :wink:

steve


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 18, 2008)

I am pretty sure I can make it Sunday, would prefer the morning, but an afternoon ride can work too.


----------



## Greg (Jun 18, 2008)

Seriously, guys. If morning works best for you, go for it. I'm making a few domestics maneuvers that should result in mid to late afternoon being a possibility. If it pans out, I'll be staying local, either Nepaug, Nass, or maybe even White Memorial.


----------



## powhunter (Jun 19, 2008)

Ok so  West Hartford  Reservoir early




Powhunter
Jonnypoach


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 19, 2008)

powhunter said:


> Ok so  West Hartford  Reservoir early
> 
> 
> 
> ...




what time? 7:30...8:00


----------



## Marc (Jun 19, 2008)

I could possibly come down for that if someone tells me were it is, and it isn't too far.  West of Hartford is going in the right direction.  I don't suppose anyone from down there rides at Case Mountain?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 19, 2008)

powhunter said:


> Ok so  West Hartford  Reservoir early



I'm in, but I'd like to be on the trail by 8am if possible, does that work for others?  I don't think there's going to be time for a parking lot derailer replacement though.  I've never actually replaced one, can you do it without replacing the cable too??

Powhunter
Jonnypoach
bvibert


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 19, 2008)

Marc said:


> I could possibly come down for that if someone tells me were it is, and it isn't too far.  West of Hartford is going in the right direction.  I don't suppose anyone from down there rides at Case Mountain?





Haven't ridden Case in years. Though I want to get back. If you up for a drive you should check out Batchlor St. in Granby Ma (near North Hampton). It is a really sick ride, really technical. A guy over on MTBR that I ride with occasionally is leading a group ride there this Sunday afternoon.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 19, 2008)

Marc said:


> I could possibly come down for that if someone tells me were it is, and it isn't too far.  West of Hartford is going in the right direction.  I don't suppose anyone from down there rides at Case Mountain?



Here's directions to the entrance:

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&hl=...7174,-72.776527&spn=0.01729,0.037208&t=h&z=15

Pretty much from there you follow the road all the way to the back where you'll see a big parking lot.  At least that's where I assume we'll meet??

BTW, when did you move Marc?


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 19, 2008)

Powhunter
Jonnypoach
bvibert
o3jeff


----------



## powhunter (Jun 19, 2008)

Marc said:


> I could possibly come down for that if someone tells me were it is, and it isn't too far.  West of Hartford is going in the right direction.  I don't suppose anyone from down there rides at Case Mountain?




Ive been there a few times nice singletrack/doubletrack.....pretty sure thats gonna be one of our rides this summer.....yea would be great if ya could join us on sun

steve


----------



## powhunter (Jun 19, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'm in, but I'd like to be on the trail by 8am if possible, does that work for others?  I don't think there's going to be time for a parking lot derailer replacement though.  I've never actually replaced one, can you do it without replacing the cable too??
> 
> Powhunter
> Jonnypoach
> bvibert




Im gonna try to get that done on sat....shit I hope I dont need a cable....tim??


steve


----------



## Marc (Jun 19, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Here's directions to the entrance:
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&hl=...7174,-72.776527&spn=0.01729,0.037208&t=h&z=15
> 
> ...



About a month ago... mostly the reason for the hiatus.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 19, 2008)

powhunter said:


> Im gonna try to get that done on sat....shit I hope I dont need a cable....tim??
> 
> 
> steve




You will probably need a new cable. Pick one up at yout local bike shop for a couple of bucks


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 19, 2008)

Powhunter
Jonnypoach
bvibert
o3jeff
Mr.evil


----------



## Marc (Jun 19, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> You will probably need a new cable. Pick one up at yout local bike shop for a couple of bucks



Just replacing the derailleur?

Don't need a new cable if there's enough extra on the current one.  Replacing just the derailleur = 15 minutes, derailleur and cable = 40 minutes.


----------



## awf170 (Jun 19, 2008)

Marc said:


> I could possibly come down for that if someone tells me were it is, and it isn't too far.  West of Hartford is going in the right direction.  I don't suppose anyone from down there rides at Case Mountain?



Hmm... I might be in if you're in.  That is if I can hitch a ride with you.  Hmm... skiing or biking? :???:


----------



## Marc (Jun 19, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Hmm... I might be in if you're in.  That is if I can hitch a ride with you.  Hmm... skiing or biking? :???:



Fairly certain we're talking about biking now.  I didn't even know you had a bike.  Makes sense though, your scrawny ass should be able to pedal up hill like you're being pulled by a rope.


----------



## Marc (Jun 19, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Hmm... I might be in if you're in.  That is if I can hitch a ride with you.  Hmm... skiing or biking? :???:



Never mind I found the pic's of your bike.  In serious need of TLC.  Or a new bike.  Have you heard of this thing people are using these days, it's called, the internet?  Craigslist, fleabay, mtbr.com... start looking mang.


----------



## awf170 (Jun 19, 2008)

Marc said:


> Never mind I found the pic's of your bike.  In serious need of TLC.  Or a new bike.  Have you heard of this thing people are using these days, it's called, the internet?  Craigslist, fleabay, mtbr.com... start looking mang.



Pfff... it's fine.  Just watch when you get your ass kicked on all the hills on Sunday. ;-)


----------



## awf170 (Jun 19, 2008)

Marc said:


> Fairly certain we're talking about biking now.  I didn't even know you had a bike.  Makes sense though, your scrawny ass should be able to pedal up hill like you're being pulled by a rope.



Yeah, biking.  But if you want to go skiing that's fine with me.  And yes, as of 4 days ago I have a bike and ride.  I suck, but I have ton of energy and am pretty stupid when it comes to what I'll go down.


----------



## Marc (Jun 19, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Yeah, biking.  But if you want to go skiing that's fine with me.  And yes, as of 4 days ago I have a bike and ride.  I suck, but I have ton of energy and *am pretty stupid when it comes to what I'll go down.*



So it wouldn't be much different than skiing with you.


----------



## andyzee (Jun 19, 2008)

What kind of ride is this? Would a hybrid do,  or is it strictly mountain biking?


----------



## awf170 (Jun 19, 2008)

Marc said:


> So it wouldn't be much different than skiing with you.



Except I'm actually a decent skier.  Somehow I have only fell once so far and it wasn't even that bad.  Must just be dumb luck.  So yeah, are you going Sunday morning?  You can even help me work on my bike after the ride (or demand that I get a new one).


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 19, 2008)

Marc said:


> So it wouldn't be much different than skiing with you.



It is all off road, mainly single track. But you can ride what ever kind of bike you have. You should see the death trap..... I mean 3 wheels amphebious asualt vehicle that Jonhy Poach rides.

So what time are we meeting? Hoe does 8:00am work for everyone?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 19, 2008)

andyzee said:


> What kind of ride is this? Would a hybrid do,  or is it strictly mountain biking?



It's going to be mostly mountain bike trails, a lot of single track.  I suppose a decent hybrid with good tires might be okay.


----------



## Marc (Jun 20, 2008)

bvibert said:


> It's going to be mostly mountain bike trails, a lot of single track.  I suppose a decent hybrid with good tires might be okay.



I'm fairly certain a "decent hybrid" is going to do better than the bastardized steel contraption Austin plans on riding.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 20, 2008)

Marc said:


> I'm fairly certain a "decent hybrid" is going to do better than the bastardized steel contraption Austin plans on riding.



That was my thinking.  Except I wasn't thinking so much of Austin's 'machine' so much as the kids department store 'bike' that Johnnypoach will be riding.  Check out the video in this thread for a better look at what I mean.

http://forums.alpinezone.com/29304-meriden-mtn-hubbard-park-meriden-ct.html


----------



## Greg (Jun 20, 2008)

The "Two Wheel Amphibious Assault with Breakaway Steering Column". :lol: It truly is a sight to behold...


----------



## MRGisevil (Jun 20, 2008)

Austin you can borrow my bike if you want. It's hott with 2 t's.


----------



## Greg (Jun 20, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Austin you can borrow my bike if you want. It's hott with 2 t's.



I'm going to guess it's probably a little too small for that gangly kid, but it being pink is perfect.


----------



## severine (Jun 20, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Austin you can borrow my bike if you want. It's hott with 2 t's.


The color would look great on him, too!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 20, 2008)

I guess I could let Austin borrow my hard tail, but I'm afraid that crazy bastard would wrap it around a tree or something.   One thing is for sure, it definitely wouldn't be too small for him.


----------



## Marc (Jun 20, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I guess I could let Austin borrow my hard tail, but I'm afraid that crazy bastard would wrap it around a tree or something.   One thing is for sure, it definitely wouldn't be too small for him.



Don't feel sorry for him.  With his uphill ability, he needs all the handicaps we can give him.  Two speeds for him should be a good thing.  Brake rub, good thing.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 20, 2008)

Marc said:


> Don't feel sorry for him.  With his uphill ability, he needs all the handicaps we can give him.  Two speeds for him should be a good thing.  Brake rub, good thing.



Marc,

Are you going to join us on Sunday or what?


----------



## Marc (Jun 20, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Marc,
> 
> Are you going to join us on Sunday or what?



Um... can we call it a strong possibility?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 20, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> So what time are we meeting? Hoe does 8:00am work for everyone?



I'd prefer closer to 7:30, but I don't have very far to travel.  8am works for me too.



MRGisevil said:


> Austin you can borrow my bike if you want. It's hott with 2 t's.



Does that mean that you're not coming?  What's the matter, are we not good enough for you?


----------



## Marc (Jun 20, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'd prefer closer to 7:30, but I don't have very far to travel.  8am works for me too.
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean that you're not coming?  What's the matter, are we not good enough for you?



Coming from 1:15 away, I'd prefer 8...

And hopefully I have enough time to make sure my ride is good to go.  See if I can figure out why TF my DT is ghosting on me, again.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 20, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'd prefer closer to 7:30, but I don't have very far to travel.  8am works for me too.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Brian,
> ...


----------



## Greg (Jun 20, 2008)

Powhunter
Jonnypoach
bvibert
o3jeff
Mr.evil
Greg

I vote for 7:30.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 20, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Brian,
> I can do 7:30.
> 
> I vaguely remember the route I used to take, does this sound familiar to you?
> ...



I guess 8 is a more realistic starting time.  My goal is to be leaving the parking lot by 11:30 at the latest.  If we meet at 8 we'll probably get on the trail by 8:30, then ride for say 2.5 hours.  I should be fine time wise.

Some of that route sounds familiar, but most of it I don't think I've done.  The way you're talking about starting out is what I've heard, but I've never actually done it myself.  The only time that I ventured out that way I took a left off of that road further up after the corner and basically rode some trails up towards the blue trail, which I followed to over near the dike.  I don't remember being on a stream bed at all.  Regardless it sounds like a pretty good loop, I can't wait to check it out.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 20, 2008)

Does anyone else have any preference on the starting time?

Greg and I prefer 7:30

Marc would rather 8:00

Tim can do 7:30

Honestly I don't want to push 7:30 too hard because I know I'll be the one who ends up being late then.   I have a bachelor's party to attend at Mohegan Sun the night before...


----------



## Greg (Jun 20, 2008)

I need to be rolling out of there before 11 am and would love to get a solid 3 hour ride in so clicking in by 7:45 or so is ideal.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> I need to be rolling out of there before 11 am and would love to get a solid 3 hour ride in so clicking in by 7:45 or so is ideal.



Sounds like Greg has the biggest time constraints.  Anyone else have a preference one way or the other?


----------



## Greg (Jun 20, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Sounds like Greg has the biggest time constraints.  Anyone else have a preference one way or the other?



It's not that big of a deal. I could always cut the ride a bit short. Early mornings are no problem for me since I'm up at 6 am during the week anyway, but I know others are not much of morning people or have to travel. I might even head up early and just cruise around a bit for a half hour.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 20, 2008)

I can commit to 7:30.  So far the only person that has a problem with that is Marc, who may or may not come anyway..


----------



## awf170 (Jun 20, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Austin you can borrow my bike if you want. It's hott with 2 t's.





bvibert said:


> I guess I could let Austin borrow my hard tail, but I'm afraid that crazy bastard would wrap it around a tree or something.   One thing is for sure, it definitely wouldn't be too small for him.




Thanks guy (and girls) but I think I'm all set.  The last thing I want to do is break someone else's nice bike.  My bike on other hand, I would be perfectly content with breaking.  As long as we stay on hilly terrain and singles paths I'll be fine since both gears I have are low. (2 biggest ring in back, and granny gear and middle ring in front)  Anyway, I'm completely dependent on whether Marc goes since driving one hour by myself isn't a big deal, but 2 hours by myself there's no way.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 20, 2008)

I can do a 7:30 start time. Were do you want to meet there?


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> It's not that big of a deal. I could always cut the ride a bit short. Early mornings are no problem for me since I'm up at 6 am during the week anyway, but I know others are not much of morning people or have to travel. I might even head up early and just cruise around a bit for a half hour.



7:30 sounds like the best time.

Greg,
This ride is really not to easy to cut short once you get out there. It is one big loop, not like the mess of intersecting trails at Nepaug. But if we meet at 7:30 and are off and riding before 8:00 we should be done before 11:00 with time to spare.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 20, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I can do a 7:30 start time. Were do you want to meet there?



The main parking lot


----------



## bvibert (Jun 20, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I can do a 7:30 start time. Were do you want to meet there?



I'm assuming the rear lot at the main entrance off of Farmington Ave (route 4).



bvibert said:


> Here's directions to the entrance:
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&hl=...7174,-72.776527&spn=0.01729,0.037208&t=h&z=15
> 
> Pretty much from there you follow the road all the way to the back where you'll see a big parking lot.  At least that's where I assume we'll meet??


----------



## bvibert (Jun 20, 2008)

Sounds like the 7:30's have it, sorry Marc.

7:30 at the main lot off of Farmington Ave.  I usually park along the back edge.  Anyone can PM me for my cell number in case they have any trouble getting there...


----------



## Marc (Jun 20, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Thanks guy (and girls) but I think I'm all set.  The last thing I want to do is break someone else's nice bike.  My bike on other hand, I would be perfectly content with breaking.  As long as we stay on hilly terrain and singles paths I'll be fine since both gears I have are low. (2 biggest ring in back, and granny gear and middle ring in front)  Anyway, I'm completely dependent on whether Marc goes since driving one hour by myself isn't a big deal, but 2 hours by myself there's no way.



Alright, I can swing this if you can Austin.  You should be at my house a little before 6:30 so we can be out the door at 6:30.


----------



## Greg (Jun 20, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> 7:30 sounds like the best time.
> 
> Greg,
> This ride is really not to easy to cut short once you get out there. It is one big loop, not like the mess of intersecting trails at Nepaug. But if we meet at 7:30 and are off and riding before 8:00 we should be done before 11:00 with time to spare.



Well, if I do actually get there early, I could just do a quick out and back. That said, we are hosting a party at my house on Saturday so the number of beers I throw down may impact my early morning motivation.


----------



## awf170 (Jun 20, 2008)

Marc said:


> Alright, I can swing this if you can Austin.  You should be at my house a little before 6:30 so we can be out the door at 6:30.



Sweet... PM me your address.


----------



## Greg (Jun 20, 2008)

So I guess with Fric and Frac heading down from Mass, I should bring the video camera along again?


----------



## awf170 (Jun 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> So I guess with Fric and Frac heading down from Mass, I should bring the video camera along again?



Oh yes you should.  Sunday will be my one week anniversary from when I started riding.  :dunce:


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 20, 2008)

Marc said:


> Alright, I can swing this if you can Austin.  You should be at my house a little before 6:30 so we can be out the door at 6:30.



Marc,
Seeing how your willing to drive a good distance to ride. We will have to hook up some time to ride Batchlor St. in MA. It is about 20 minutes north of Springfield. It is a really sick ride! One non-stop kick to the balls. Loads of short but steep technical up and downs. Huge rock gardens and large rock features. Do a search in the MA forum on MTBR or check out Crankfire for info. I have a riding buddy that know the place like the back of his hand and I am sure I can get him to lead a ride some weekend. He is there every weekend as it is. 

Anyone else intrested sometime this summer?


----------



## Greg (Jun 20, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Oh yes you should.  Sunday will be my one week anniversary from when I started riding.  :dunce:



Knowing your energy level and lack of concern for personal safety, I'm sure you'll have no trouble keeping up.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> Knowing your energy level and lack of concern for personal safety, I'm sure you'll have no trouble keeping up.



and with me leading the ride it should be a pretty easy pace. I am not exactly the fastest guy up the hills


----------



## Greg (Jun 20, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> and with me leading the ride it should be a pretty easy pace. I am not exactly the fastest guy up the hills



Thank you.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> Well, if I do actually get there early, I could just do a quick out and back. That said, we are hosting a party at my house on Saturday so the number of beers I throw down may impact my early morning motivation.



There's not really any out and backs, at least none that follow the rules they have for biking.  The main loop, which is the only way out of the parking lot has a dedicated bike lane that's only supposed to be ridden in one direction.  Also, so that everyone knows, they require the use of helmets there.  I've been told if they catch you without one they'll throw you out.



> SAFETY EQUIPMENT
> ï Bicyclists, rollerbladers, scooter
> users, and skateboarders of all ages
> are required to wear protective
> ...





> THEBIKELANE
> ï To keep bicyclists and pedestrians a
> safe distance apart, a bicycle lane is
> marked on the most travelled road
> ...



http://www.themdc.com/talcottregs.pdf
http://www.themdc.com/images/talcmap.pdf


----------



## Greg (Jun 20, 2008)

Marc said:


> Alright, I can swing this if you can Austin.  You should be at my house a little before 6:30 so we can be out the door at 6:30.





awf170 said:


> Sweet... PM me your address.



Powhunter
Jonnypoach
bvibert
o3jeff
Mr.evil
Greg
awf170
Marc


----------



## awf170 (Jun 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> Powhunter
> Jonnypoach
> bvibert
> o3jeff
> ...




Oh man, an 8 person ride with few people riding on complete pieces of crap.  This is going be a shit show.  Nice...




MR. evil said:


> On the way up there was a large rock formation with some tricky switch backs we rode up and *then a few 2 to 3 foot drops once back into the woods.*



I'm counting on JohnnyPoach to make me proud on this section.  This is not going to end well...


----------



## Greg (Jun 20, 2008)

awf170 said:


> I'm counting on JohnnyPoach to make me proud of this section.  This is not going to end well...



Ironically, it seems like Steve is the guy we can talk into things like launching into a reservoir or hitting 2 1/2 foot ramps:


----------



## awf170 (Jun 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> Ironically, it seems like Steve is the guy we can talk into things like launching into a reservoir or hitting 2 1/2 foot ramps:



Oops, I knew it was one of them, but for some reason thought it was Johnny.  So they both ride $100 caldor bikes?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 20, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Oops, I knew it was one of them, but for some reason thought it was Johnny.  So they both ride $100 caldor bikes?



Johnny is the crazy one and the one on the cheap bike (not sure on the cost, but he got it for free from the dump).  Johnny was afraid (probably rightly so) that his bike would fall apart going off of the jump that Steve (powhunter) took.  Steve has a nice full suspension bike, but that doesn't stop him from jumping it into the water...


----------



## Marc (Jun 20, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Oh man, an 8 person ride with few people riding on complete pieces of crap.  This is going be a shit show.  Nice...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah... I'll pack my tools and bike stand just in case.  We should also make sure we have a mix of presta and schrader tubes because I'm certain some people (Austin) probably don't ride with spares.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 20, 2008)

An adequate supply of presta tubes will do the job as they can be used in schrader rims if needed.  I usually carry two (for myself..  )


----------



## Marc (Jun 20, 2008)

bvibert said:


> An adequate supply of presta tubes will do the job as they can be used in schrader rims if needed.  I usually carry two (for myself..  )



I've had both good and bad experiences doing that.  If we're not light years from the cars though, we have enough people it wouldn't be a big deal.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 20, 2008)

awf170 said:


> I'm counting on JohnnyPoach to make me proud on this section.  This is not going to end well...



the rock feature with the switch backs is a real pain in the ass to make it up. It is almost like a giant set of stairs carved in rock. It took me about a year of trying once a week before I even made it all the way up. And that was on my old HT that was feather light & really nimble. I am not sure how I will fare on my FS rig that easily weight 10lbs more. If i remember all of the drops can by ridden around. They are not really jumps that launch you, more like small cliffs you ride off. I used to make them with easy. Then again I also used to be able to hit small jumps with no problems and look how that worked out for me last weekend.


----------



## Greg (Jun 20, 2008)

I have a spare tube/patch kit and tire levers for a tire repair. I also have a basic multi-tool with some allen keys. Beyond that, I'm counting on you guys...


----------



## awf170 (Jun 20, 2008)

Marc said:


> Yeah... I'll pack my tools and bike stand just in case.  We should also make sure we have a mix of presta and schrader tubes because I'm certain some people (Austin) probably don't ride with spares.



Nope, I just ride with one water bottle and nothing else and just pray that nothing happens.  Yesterday I went out for a little longer so I brought two water bottles and a power bar. :lol:


----------



## Marc (Jun 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> I have a spare tube/patch kit and tire levers for a tire repair. I also have a basic multi-tool with some allen keys. Beyond that, I'm counting on you guys...



That's all you need anyway.  I just carry a spare tube, Alien, and pump in my camel bak.


----------



## powhunter (Jun 20, 2008)

UPS sucks.....I wasnt there to sign for my derailer....so they arent delivering it until monday.....wtf??  They can leave a  $500 pair of skis with no signature...Bike is shifting ok as it is with brians surgery...but chain falls off and jams up once in a while....Im still in

steve


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 20, 2008)

powhunter said:


> UPS sucks.....I wasnt there to sign for my derailer....so they arent delivering it until monday.....wtf??  They can leave a  $500 pair of skis with no signature...Bike is shifting ok as it is with brians surgery...but chain falls off and jams up once in a while....Im still in
> 
> steve



can you pick it up at UPS?

Edit: I have a spare Derailer (Shimmano Deore) that I will bring on Sunday. You can use that one until you get your new one from UPS. Makre sure you are there by 7:30 if not a bit earlier. I can get started putting it on your bike and when Marc gets there we can use his stand to adjust & tune it. Der's are a pain to adjust without a stand


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 20, 2008)

This has all the making for a very intresting ride


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 20, 2008)

You should be able to pick it up at the Watertown location tonight or tomorrow. Call them and ask.


----------



## Marc (Jun 20, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> This has all the making for a very intresting ride



Understatement of the month.


----------



## powhunter (Jun 20, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> You should be able to pick it up at the Watertown location tonight or tomorrow. Call them and ask.



yea im gonna try before work tomorrow

steve


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 20, 2008)

Marc said:


> Understatement of the month.



Even though this will be an easy ride compared to  the craziness of Nepaug. My gut tells me that all of our collective stupidity will warrant some full on body armor


----------



## Greg (Jun 20, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Even though this will be an easy ride compared to  the craziness of Nepaug. My gut tells me that all of our collective stupidity will warrant some full on body armor



I will officially state now that AZ takes no responsibility for any damage of property, injury, or death of anyone going on this ride, regardless of how good a YouTube moment it might be.... :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 20, 2008)

Will it cover bail money?


----------



## MRGisevil (Jun 20, 2008)

Timmy- I think Dober might be going.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 20, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Timmy- I think Dober might be going.



I am not sure he is too keen on riding that early. But the though of him and Johnny Poach in the same place is just too much. I think the space time continuum would implode or something.


----------



## powhunter (Jun 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> I will officially state now that AZ takes no responsibility for any damage of property, injury, or death of anyone going on this ride, regardless of how good a YouTube moment it might be.... :lol:



great now ya tell me....i no longer will sacrifice my body for your entertainment


steve


----------



## Greg (Jun 20, 2008)

powhunter said:


> great now ya tell me....i no longer will sacrifice my body for your entertainment
> 
> 
> steve



You know you do it for the fame, not the fortune... :lol:


----------



## awf170 (Jun 20, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> This has all the making for a very intresting ride



Yes it does.  Especially if others start to do stupid crap.  For some reason I always feel the need to out "stupid" everyone.  I don't care if people are better than me at something, but they will not be stupider.  Though after seeing some of the Powhunter videos I'm not sure I compete.  A make a stand against it when I know for a fact I'm going to wreck (unless there is deep snow). 



MR. evil said:


> Even though this will be an easy ride compared to  the craziness of Nepaug. My gut tells me that all of our collective stupidity will warrant some full on body armor



Yes, most likely.  :dunce:

So how hard is this ride anyway?  Mileage?  Vert gained?



awf170 said:


> Sweet... PM me your address.



Still waiting...


----------



## Greg (Jun 20, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Yes it does.  Especially if others start to do stupid crap.  For some reason I always feel the need to out "stupid" everyone.  I don't care if people are better than me at something, but they will not be stupider.  Though after seeing some of the Powhunter videos I'm not sure I compete.  A make a stand against it when I know for a fact I'm going to wreck (unless there is deep snow).
> 
> So how hard is this ride anyway?  Mileage?  Vert gained?



Take it easy there, Austin. This will probably be somewhat of an anticlimactic outing for you. Powhunter and maybe the poacher will likely do something interesting, but beyond that, we're just a bunch of wannabes cruising around the woods. Still, it should be a good time and I can't wait. I haven't been on the bike since Nepaug.


----------



## awf170 (Jun 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> Take it easy there, Austin. This will probably be somewhat of an anticlimactic outing for you. Powhunter and maybe the poacher will likely do something interesting, but beyond that, we're just a bunch of wannabes cruising around the woods. Still, it should be a good time and I can't wait. I haven't been on the bike since Nepaug.



I'm just joking around.  I'm a terrible rider anyway so it won't take much to give me a challenge.  I just need some fun single track and I'll be plenty entertained.  What riders like Marc and Mr. Evil (or anyone else that has been riding for a while) consider easy and almost boring I'll probably consider challenging and even a bit scary.  I haven't been on a single track yet that I haven't found to be a ton of fun and at least somewhat challenging.  I might do a few things that are somewhat stupid for someone of my skill level but would be considered super lame by anyone who has rode for more than a season or two (Remember that my first ride was only on Sunday).  This is not at all like skiing for me where I need to find that hardest, stupidest and biggest things to go off.  I'll wait to at least next season until I get to that point.


----------



## Greg (Jun 20, 2008)

awf170 said:


> I'm just joking around.  I'm a terrible rider anyway so it won't take much to give me a challenge.  I just need some fun single track and I'll be plenty entertained.  What riders like Marc and Mr. Evil (or anyone else that has been riding for a while) consider easy and almost boring I'll probably consider challenging and even a bit scary.  I haven't been on a single track yet that I haven't found to be a ton of fun and at least somewhat challenging.  I might do a few things that are somewhat stupid for someone of my skill level but would be considered super lame by anyone who has rode for more than a season or two (Remember that my first ride was only on Sunday).  This is not at all like skiing for me where I need to find that hardest, stupidest and biggest things to go off.  I'll wait to at least next season until I get to that point.



I know you're funnin'. And don't worry about this group - we're all pretty mellow. I've only got a whopping 5 rides under my belt since I resumed MTB after a 10 year hiatus so I'm still a bit sucky.


----------



## Marc (Jun 20, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Yes it does.  Especially if others start to do stupid crap.  For some reason I always feel the need to out "stupid" everyone.  I don't care if people are better than me at something, but they will not be stupider.  Though after seeing some of the Powhunter videos I'm not sure I compete.  A make a stand against it when I know for a fact I'm going to wreck (unless there is deep snow).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bitchy bitch bitch.  PM sent.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 20, 2008)

awf170 said:


> So how hard is this ride anyway?  Mileage?  Vert gained?
> 
> ...



No idea, I never bother with any of that stuff.


----------



## awf170 (Jun 21, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> No idea, I never bother with any of that stuff.



Stupid architects.  Do you guys measure anything or just half ass it and guesstimate? Any good engineer would know the mileage and vert gained down to at least 3 or 4 sig figs.  :roll::razz:


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 21, 2008)

He'll need to scale it first to figure out the distance.:wink:


----------



## Marc (Jun 21, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Stupid architects.  Do you guys measure anything or just half ass it and guesstimate? Any good engineer would know the mileage and vert gained down to at least 3 or 4 sig figs.  :roll::razz:



Hahaha, Austin is picking up engineering faster than I thought.

Careful what you ask for, he'll give you the distances in fractions of a foot or some other asinine unit.


They haven't caught up to the last 30 years when the rest of the world decided to stop being retarded and use SI.


----------



## Greg (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm out on this ride. I don't need to endure all this geeky engineer small talk in person. That's not my idea of a fun Sunday morning...


----------



## awf170 (Jun 21, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'm out on this ride. I don't need to endure all this geeky engineer small talk in person. That's not my idea of a fun Sunday morning...




Come on Greg, everyone knows that everything in life is more fun once you know the physics behind it.

I bet my piece of shit bike has a higher coefficient of friction then Marc's super nerded out bike.  

See it's fun!


----------



## Marc (Jun 21, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Come on Greg, everyone knows that everything in life is more fun once you know the physics behind it.
> 
> I bet my piece of shit bike has a higher coefficient of friction then Marc's super nerded out bike.
> 
> See it's fun!



Your bike is a two wheeled coefficient of static friction.


----------



## Greg (Jun 21, 2008)

andyzee said:


> What kind of ride is this? Would a hybrid do,  or is it strictly mountain biking?



So. Are you coming?


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 21, 2008)

powhunter said:


> yea im gonna try before work tomorrow
> 
> steve



Were you able to pick up the deraileur  today?


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 21, 2008)

If anyone cannot make it tommorrow please try to post something in this thread by 6:30am so we are not waiting around for anyone that is never going to show.

Steve,
I am still going to bring an spare Der. just incase you con't have yours yet.

See you all in the morning

Tim


----------



## bvibert (Jun 22, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> If anyone cannot make it tommorrow please try to post something in this thread by 6:30am so we are not waiting around for anyone that is never going to show.
> 
> Steve,
> I am still going to bring an spare Der. just incase you con't have yours yet.
> ...



Yes, or call one of us if you have one of our cell numbers.  I'm thinking we'll wait around 15 minutes for people to show before assuming that they're not coming.


----------



## Marc (Jun 22, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Yes, or call one of us if you have one of our cell numbers.  I'm thinking we'll wait around 15 minutes for people to show before assuming that they're not coming.



PM sent to B and Tim with my cell.  Austin and I are still coming.


----------

